# Filter für "Wasseroberfläche"



## rico (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo , hab da mal eine Frage. ...... für Kameras wo man Objektive aufsetzen kann , gibt es doch Filter wo die reflektion der Wasseroberfläche unterbunden wird . Nun meine eigentliche Frage ; gibt es sowas für normale Digitalkameras , wo das wechseln des Objektives nicht möglich ist.
Hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine  

lg Rico


----------



## Digicat (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter für "Wasseroberfläche"*

Servus Rico

Gibt es  

Nennt sich Polfilter !!!

Vorausgesetzt dein Objektive hat ein Filtergewinde bzw. es wird ein Tubus mit Filtergewinde angeboten.

Welche Kamera besitzt du ??

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## rico (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter für "Wasseroberfläche"*

Hallo Digicat
Habe eine Caplio RR660 von RICOH, mmm... da ist leider nix mit Gewinnte , dachte igendwie an eine Folie davor halten oder so .  
 lg Rico


----------



## Digicat (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter für "Wasseroberfläche"*

Probiers einmal bei der Fa. Cokin, die machen so ziemlich für alle Hersteller Filter, mußt ein bisschen suchen (Ich habe die Zeit leider nicht).

Aber eins vorweg, mit einem Polfilter zu fotografieren ist nicht einfach (Winkelstellungen beachten, sonst bringt er nix).

LG
Helmut


----------



## Joachim (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter für "Wasseroberfläche"*

Hmmmm.... also ich glaub es wird schwierig, an dieser Kamera nen Filter anzubringen - kein Gewinde! Und da man den Polfilter drehen können muss fällt eine "Klebebandlösung" auch flach.


----------



## rico (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter für "Wasseroberfläche"*

Hi
...sehe ich auch so , war nur so eine Idee....., beim  nächsten Neukauf (Cam) etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen   
Trotzdem Danke 
lg Rico


----------

